# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2015 How to search and autopopulate records in an all editable gridview asp.net

## Makumbi

Please help how can i implement this using all editable gridview
i would also like the other datagridview to view to automatically be refrehed by the corresponding searched record



> Private Sub Text1_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
> Dim bn As Form
> If KeyAscii = 8 Then                        'backspace key pressed - Ascii code 8
> 
> If Searchx = "" Then
> Exit Sub
> Else
>         If Len(Searchx >= 1) Then       'is there is a character to remove?
>                     Searchx = Left(Searchx, Len(Searchx) - 1)  'delete end char
> ...


This is the storedprocedure 




> CREATE PROCEDURE [dbo].[nameschsearch](@s as nvarchar(50)) AS
> SELECT * from student
> WHERE     ([Name] LIKE @s  or [Name] LIKE '%'+@s+'%' or [Name] LIKE '%' + @s or [Name] LIKE @s + '%' AND ((student.Status) Is Null))
> ORDER BY [Name]
> 
> GO

----------

